# Conflicting Ownership Info



## Sicnarf (Apr 23, 2018)

I just acquired 2 units - deeds have been recorded and sent to Hyatt but the transfer is still in process.  Owner claims unit#1 is 1BR Annual Platinum with 1320 points and the other is 1BR EOYE Diamond with 1450 points, and he used all 2018 points already.  The resale affidavit Hyatt sent shows unit#1 with CUP=2000 ending 10/14/18 and EEE1=830 ending 10/15/19, and unit#2 with CUP=1450 ending 12/28/18.  If I understand this correctly, unit#1 is a 2BR Platinum and I have until 10/14/18 to use 2000 points and until 10/15/19 to use 830 points for external exchange.  Unit#2 is correctly identified as 1BR EOYE Diamond and I have unitl 12/28/18 to use 1450 points.  Your feedback would be most appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 24, 2018)

I'd trust the information from Hyatt, but admit it's confusing. Doesn't the seller know what he owns? 

I'd encourage you to read the stickies at the top of the Hyatt Forum to familiarize yourself fully with the Hyatt system. CUP points are your most valuable, as they allow you to trade within the Hyatt system to other Hyatt properties. EEE points are those that have been deposited with Interval International. You cannot trade back into Hyatt through II, but Hyatt deposits have excellent trade power and will allow you to get Marriott and Vistana/Starwood properties, among others.

It sounds like you're in the stage of the acquisition process where you will are waiting for Hyatt to pass ROFR. Unless you bought the first unit for a very low price, it's likely to pass, as Hyatt has not been exercising ROFR for several months. On the EOY unit, you will not have to worry about ROFR.


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback.   The units already passed ROFR, deeds have been recorded, transfer fee has been paid, and just waiting for Hyatt to complete the transfer. Seller certainly knows what he owns but Hyatt is providing conflicting info.  Just wondering if others experienced similar situations with their HRC acquisitions.


----------



## DAman (Apr 24, 2018)

Sicnarf said:


> Thank you for the feedback.   The units already passed ROFR, deeds have been recorded, transfer fee has been paid, and just waiting for Hyatt to complete the transfer. Seller certainly what he owns but Hyatt is providing conflicting info.  Just wondering if others experienced similar situations with their HRC acquisitions.



I had a similar situation with a Hyatt purchase.  I had about 1200 LCUP points show up in my account after the transfer was completed.  They weren't in the estoppel letter. I was able to use them for a couple of 2 night stays in Carmel.


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 24, 2018)

DAman said:


> I had a similar situation with a Hyatt purchase.  I had about 1200 LCUP points show up in my account after the transfer was completed.  They weren't in the estoppel letter. I was able to use them for a couple of 2 night stays in Carmel.


Thank you!  I'm looking forward to using 3400 CUP points before the end of the year


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 24, 2018)

Sicnarf said:


> Thank you!  I'm looking forward to using 3400 CUP points before the end of the year


That's a LOT of CUP points. Here's my advice: unless you have the time to take 3-4 weeks of vacation before year-end (which is what you'd need to do with all of those points), consider depositing some of them into EEE. I believe the deadline for depositing into EEE is the end of August. By depositing, you'll extend the life of those points for another two years and, as I mentioned above, have some options to trade into Marriott, Vistana, or other top notch properties through II. Nice going, and welcome to the Hyatt family!


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 25, 2018)

What do your deeds say? The unit number should track back to either a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom on the one in dispute.


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 25, 2018)

alexadeparis said:


> What do your deeds say? The unit number should track back to either a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom on the one in dispute.



The unit numbers on the deeds match with the resale affidavits but both documents do not show the unit size.


----------



## Kal (Apr 25, 2018)

What is the resort and unit number?


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 25, 2018)

Pinon Pointe 10-212 and 10-321.


----------



## echino (Apr 25, 2018)

212 is a one bedroom on first floor, 321 is a two bedroom on second floor.

Edit: are you sure that those are unit numbers? Unit numbers should not include "10-". Maybe these are contract numbers, then please disregards my reply above.


----------



## Sicnarf (May 1, 2018)

Update - I'm now a proud HRC owner as the transfer of the 2 units was completed today, only 22 days from first contact with prior owner! I got exactly what the HRC resale affidavit stated, 2000 and 1450 points CUP balance.  I already booked the Beach House for Thanksgiving week (1880 points) and still 1570 points left.  Anyway, I'm very pleased with the outcome having spent <$3k for both units.


----------



## Sapper (May 1, 2018)

Sicnarf said:


> Update - I'm now a proud HRC owner as the transfer of the 2 units was completed today, only 22 days from first contact with prior owner! I got exactly what the HRC resale affidavit stated, 2000 and 1450 points CUP balance.  I already booked the Beach House for Thanksgiving week (1880 points) and still 1570 points left.  Anyway, I'm very pleased with the outcome having spent <$3k for both units.



Welcome!


----------



## jhac007 (May 2, 2018)

Sicnarf said:


> Update - I'm now a proud HRC owner as the transfer of the 2 units was completed today, only 22 days from first contact with prior owner! I got exactly what the HRC resale affidavit stated, 2000 and 1450 points CUP balance.  I already booked the Beach House for Thanksgiving week (1880 points) and still 1570 points left.  Anyway, I'm very pleased with the outcome having spent <$3k for both units.



So in that time frame are you saying Hyatt only took two weeks or so to get you in their system.  I just purchased a Hyatt Windward Pointe week 3, closing was fast (April 13th) from Hyatt wavier (March 28th), got the paper work from the closing company on April 16th and deed was recorded on April 18th.  Perhaps I will get my Hyatt account number any day now by email or snail mail???


----------



## Sicnarf (May 3, 2018)

jhac007 said:


> So in that time frame are you saying Hyatt only took two weeks or so to get you in their system.  I just purchased a Hyatt Windward Pointe week 3, closing was fast (April 13th) from Hyatt wavier (March 28th), got the paper work from the closing company on April 16th and deed was recorded on April 18th.  Perhaps I will get my Hyatt account number any day now by email or snail mail???


The transfer took a week after I submitted the Resale Affidavit and paid the transfer fee.  I did everything via email except for the payment since Hyatt only accepts checks.


----------

